# looking for a harness to support a hip joint



## ZARAJ (Sep 19, 2011)

hi there 
i have a german shepherd with a hip problem and she is dragging her back leg so much so that her paw is bleeding badly when we get back from her walk. I am dealing with this and have ordered a 'sock' for her. apart from that she is bright and wonderful. does anyone know of a 'harness' which would support her back leg and hold it in place. thank you.
zaraj


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This is the one I know of:

Hartman's Harness


----------



## ZARAJ (Sep 19, 2011)

thank you very much for getting back to me. I will certainly check this out.

zaraj


----------

